# Pantolon



## FlyingBird

Know i am not very sure when word 'pantolon' is used. İ know it mean pants but...

http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/1043/ispanyolpantolon330522.jpg

vs

http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00tvqTocwhCRpA/Short-Pants-U-002.jpg


İf you compare those two pictures, you will see the difference.First picture show 'long pants' and second one show 'short pants'.
Know i am not sure if they both mean 'pantolon' or each of them have their own name? 

Let's say i am in shop, and i want to buy short pants. How could i ask seller to show them?
if i say 'pantolonlar gösterir misiniz',  it not say if i want short pants cause pantolon can also mean 'long pants' isn't it?


İ would be very happy if anyone can answer, şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## ancalimon

Short pants: Kısa pantolon
Normal (long) pants: Pantolon


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> Short pants: Kısa pantolon
> Normal (long) pants: Pantolon


Thank you, so is there any other word for saying pants or word 'pantolon' is the only way? Asking cause in english there is also trousers which mean same as pants.


----------



## ancalimon

I don't know any other Turkish words that means pantolon.  But instead of kısa pantolon, "şort" is used much more often.


----------



## Rallino

Or _kapri_, nowadays. I don't know if there's a difference. Nor whether or not _kapri_ is spelt this way. (_Capree_ maybe?)


----------



## ugurozkan

if this product is for male, you can say "bermuda" instead of "capri" 

or you say "şort" for all short pants.


----------



## Gemmenita

"Pantalon" is a French word for saying "trousers" with the same meaning in Turkish.

And there is also another form of pantalon which is called "şalvar", if you google it you can see the image: a large, loose pantolon in Kurdish style.


----------



## Black4blue

Rallino said:


> Or _kapri_, nowadays. I don't know if there's a difference. Nor whether or not _kapri_ is spelt this way. (_Capree_ maybe?)



_Şort_ is often over knee level, _kapri _is below knee level.

A _kapri_ looks like this:
http://www.hayatmoda.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/2013-erkek-spor-kapri-modelleri.1.jpg


----------



## ancalimon

Chaton.marchande said:


> "Pantalon" French word for saying "trousers" with the same meaning in Turkish.



And the word is said to be of Greek origin meaning "entirely lion" or "all passionate"... If you can find that believable especially if you remember that it was supposedly originally the name of a Christian saint.

It's especially curious that pantaloons were seen as barbaric during Roman times and there were people that got exiled for wearing them. So my own guess is that the word is not entirely Greek in origin.

The "pan" part seems like Greek in origin but the rest to me seems like Turkic in origin; most probably from *tulum* which comes from **tu* meaning "to cover", which is also the root of "dolmak" meaning "to fill".


----------

